# Troxel NOS Sissy Bar



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Shipping will be $25 or free delivery to MLC in April. I only ship to lower 48. Thanks


----------



## PLERR (Dec 28, 2021)

What's the length?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2021)

PLERR said:


> What's the length?



25 1/4"


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2021)

Isn't the Troxel the one they used on Sting-Rays?


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 1, 2022)

Someone has to need this, it's nice.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Isn't the Troxel the one they used on Sting-Rays?



No, that's Persons that were used on the early Stingrays starting in '63, square back styled


----------

